
Introduction to AI Techniques [pdf] - lainon
http://web.mit.edu/sp.268/www/gamesearch.pdf
======
ganeshkrishnan
Funfact: IBM Deep Blue v2 used the minmax with AlphaBeta pruning to defeat
world champion Garry Kasparov. Most of it was brute force and the computer was
so huge it had to be water cooled.

One of the moves that Kasparov accused was made by human (The bishop move if I
remember right) was done by Deep Blue after a long thought but today, even a
smart phone can come up with that move in few seconds.

Interestingly enough IBM for few years declined to release the logs of
computer lines (especially for that moves) however I used to work at IBM and
had access to the research logs. It was just mundane lines with this Bishop
move as most promising line. IBM did later release the logs

Modern chess engines like Stockfish running on our phones are much more power
than Deep Blue with both hardware and software improvements.

------
simonini_thomas
Thanks for the link I'm currently studying about adversarial search and it
will help me a lot !

